# Static zaps



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay, so it's getting to be that time of year when everything gives those little static shocks. I haven't gotten my humidifier out yet, but it will be this weekend. Anyway, Quincy is like a big ball of static after I brush him. I have used a spray bottle mix of water and conditioner, a dryer sheet (not my favorite option because it leaves a funky residue on him). He still has most of his puppy coat, but I am noticing that more hair is coming out in the brush lately, so maybe it's starting to change?
What do you guys do about the static issue? Anything? Poor guy gets zapped every time I pet him lol.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Try shuffling your feet on a carpet before you touch him.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, I ended up dragging the humidifier out and have it running now. Hopefully that will help some


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

when was his last bath? Next time you bath him be sure to CONDITION him very well, that should help a bit along with using the spray. Have you transitioned from a brush to a long toothed comb??  You probably should soon, before coat blowing at least. That will also help reduce the static as the combs are metal.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> when was his last bath? Next time you bath him be sure to CONDITION him very well, that should help a bit along with using the spray. Have you transitioned from a brush to a long toothed comb?? You probably should soon, before coat blowing at least. That will also help reduce the static as the combs are metal.


He had a bath about two weeks ago, but he is due, yes. I definitely use conditioner (Espree) on him after his bath. I'm still using the Fluffy Puppy shampoo and I think that even has some conditioner in it. I use a wood pin brush to cut down on the static and have like 3 CC combs that I use too LOL. Yeah, we're all stocked up here on the combs and brushes! I have a new CC conditioner that I got as a free sample, so maybe I'll try that one this time.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh YA, time for a bath!!! I can't let Tillie go past 10 days or she gets majorly staticy, espesically in the winter time!!
DEFINITLY give the cc conditioner a try! I used the CC Spectrum 10 conditioner for the first time last week and I LOVE, love, LLOOOOOOVE it!!!!


----------

